# Cost for new roof in Florida?



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I recommend getting your three most trusted roofing companies out to see what they have to say.

Is the rest of your house concrete?


----------



## FlutterGirl (Sep 18, 2005)

*...*



AaronB said:


> Is the rest of your house concrete?


Yes. It prolly would have fallen down around us a long time ago had it not been.
I was just looking for a general figure. I am trying to get approximate amounts for certain things so I have a better idea of how much I will have left from the loan for other re-modeling projects around the house..


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

If I were replacing a roof there or here, It would be a mansard and meet the high velocity wind codes even if it wasn't required in my area. Just food for thought. I Ieft that area in '79 and have no idea what they are charging now.


----------

